# Hamilton Khaki King, Strap or bracelet?



## wxu168 (Jan 31, 2010)

Just received my Hamilton Khaki King auto in brown strap, and I think it looks absolutely stunning! The leather gives this vintage-style watch a classy yet casual look. I

enjoy the confort of leather, but I also like the look of bracelet. I also just found out this model (H64455533) cannot switch to bracelet later if I want to, the spring bar hole are in

different position. Should I keep this watch, or return it for the bracelet? or anyone else thinks this style of watch only belongs to a strap?


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

I would call Hamilton up and see if they have a bracelet that fits.

It's strange that the H64455523 would fit both but not the H64455533

Here is a bracelet for the first one.

Hamilton Watch


----------



## RDaneel (Mar 27, 2012)

$160 for a stainless steel bracelet??? That sounds so high!


----------



## wxu168 (Jan 31, 2010)

Yeah, even the leather strap cost $130!


----------



## ErikS (May 21, 2009)

RDaneel said:


> $160 for a stainless steel bracelet??? That sounds so high!


Not really...............you should see the insane prices for some of the higher end stuff...............check the price of an Omega SMP bracelet, that will give you a heart attack 

General rule - always buy the watch on bracelet to start. The cost over the strap version isn't usually as much as the bracelet itself.....and....aftermarket straps are far cheaper.


----------



## wxu168 (Jan 31, 2010)

So I've decided to keep this watch! I believe the bracelet version will not look right with a strap later on if I decided to change the look, due to the spring holes being 

further away from the watch case, there will be a large gap between the end of the strap and the watch case.


----------



## wtsbfan (May 7, 2010)

The bracelet version looks fine on the bracelet or on a Nato.


----------



## wxu168 (Jan 31, 2010)

^ how does it look when it's put on a leather strap? Does the different location of spring holes create a a large gap between the case and the strap ends?


----------



## wtsbfan (May 7, 2010)

Sorry that took a while, I've only had the watch on the bracelet and nato. Here are some pics on a leather strap.


----------



## wxu168 (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks! I'm loving this watch!


----------



## Perseus (Mar 25, 2010)

RDaneel said:


> $160 for a stainless steel bracelet??? That sounds so high!


Check out what other brands charge! Kobold $1,000; Omega PO (amazing bracelet) $800. I think I paid about $170 for a Marathon bracelet and it was better than the Kobold!


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

Perseus said:


> Check out what other brands charge! Kobold $1,000; Omega PO (amazing bracelet) $800. I think I paid about $170 for a Marathon bracelet and it was better than the Kobold!


Let's see a comparison picture of the two. The kobold and the Marathon bracelet


----------



## FM7 (Sep 11, 2010)

Another vote for the bracelet, which is what I have, although mine is almost almost always on some other strap. Usually wear it on a nylon, nato, or a Stowa leather strap, as seen here:


----------



## Rob.DeLorne (Apr 18, 2018)

How's the glare off the crystal? In some photos I've seen it looks too noticeable, perhaps even to the point of hard to read in bright sunlight.

By the way, has this model been discontinued? I'm not finding it on the HamiltonWatch websit


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Rob.DeLorne said:


> How's the glare off the crystal? In some photos I've seen it looks too noticeable, perhaps even to the point of hard to read in bright sunlight.
> 
> By the way, has this model been discontinued? I'm not finding it on the HamiltonWatch websit


I originally bought this on bracelet and didn't like how the endlinks looked with the case. The other huge problem was the glare. I did however own the champagne dial and it was fine. Also didn't notice it much on the 38mm black khaki field. Tough call and probably down to personal preference.


----------



## LDoc (Mar 16, 2018)

I like my Hamilton field watches on a nato, leather or rubber strap because I am wearing these watches when I am doing active things and the bracelet just gets in the way too often. Just me opinion.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bracelet for me

Hammy Sunday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
Hammy Lume by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## wjhoffmann (Aug 30, 2010)

I vote for the leather strap - tends to look more classic in my opinion.


----------



## Willowhousing1 (Nov 26, 2016)

I always had mine on a leather strap.


----------



## heymatthew (Apr 7, 2014)

I always wear my Khaki King II on a leather strap or NATO (mostly NATO). In fact, the Hamilton bracelet doesn't really fit me because I'm in sort of a weird size area where it's either too long or too short and they don't offer half links for it. I've considered trying to add in one more set of micro adjustment holes (or have a jeweler do it). I figure if I muck it up too badly, it doesn't matter because I'm not wearing the bracelet anyway. I feel like with a drill press and some decent calipers or micrometers, I could get the spacing just right and get a good, clean hole in the clasp. 

Has anyone else tried to do this?

Here's my Khaki King II on a Moose Strap Co. NATO that I shot just this morning. I modified this watch slightly by brushing the bezel because the stupid polished bezel that they ship this watch with picked up scratches super easily. And I felt like it put this watch in some awkward space between field and dress and it just never felt quite right to me. Pardon the smudges on the crystal...


----------



## sleepa (May 31, 2014)

I like the King on a NATO


----------



## iluvettes3 (Sep 5, 2018)

I have learned over time that if you like bracelets, ALWAYS buy the bracelet version because you can always get a high quality leather or nato band and it will work, but if you dont get the original bracelet you will usually have to settle for a straight link band versus one that molds to the watch case.


----------



## Screwtape (Aug 26, 2018)

heymatthew said:


> Here's my Khaki King II on a Moose Strap Co. NATO that I shot just this morning. I modified this watch slightly by brushing the bezel because the stupid polished bezel that they ship this watch with picked up scratches super easily. And I felt like it put this watch in some awkward space between field and dress and it just never felt quite right to me. Pardon the smudges on the crystal...


How did you do that? The brushed bezel looks perfect here, wonderful improvement!


----------



## Yolly111 (May 16, 2018)

iluvettes3 said:


> I have learned over time that if you like bracelets, ALWAYS buy the bracelet version because you can always get a high quality leather or nato band and it will work, but if you dont get the original bracelet you will usually have to settle for a straight link band versus one that molds to the watch case.


Another option I follow when I can: I buy the version with the bracelet when on sale and costing pretty much the same as the version without bracelet, then sell the bracelet because I am not a fan, and then buy a nice leather band for half the sale price of the bracelet. Did that with my Jazzmaster by selling the bracelet for $150.00


----------



## Yolly111 (May 16, 2018)

For the King, my favorite is nato...


----------



## heymatthew (Apr 7, 2014)

Screwtape said:


> How did you do that? The brushed bezel looks perfect here, wonderful improvement!


Thanks so much! It was really easy to do and literally took about 5 minutes. I covered the crystal with two layers of clear packing tape (any tape would likely work though) and used an Xacto knife to carefully slice around the edge to give me a perfect covering. You follow along the slight gap between the crystal bevel and the bezel.

I then put the watch face-down on some burgundy scotchbrite and rotated it several times to get the initial finish. I then repeated this on a gray scotchbrite pad to smooth the finish out.

I use the scotchbrite on a hard surface and press with moderate pressure to make sure it contacts completely with the bezel.

You can get the red and gray in a combo pack from amazon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Proliant (Nov 22, 2017)

My 2 cents? Always buy the watch on a factory bracelet if its available and then any of myriads of straps are available. Its always easier to replace straps than bracelets due to the tiny fit differences between manufacturers and the usually high prices for separate bracelets from the OEM.


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

I will post some pics of mine but I have the KK with a champagne dial as well and it is one fine looking watch. I have to say your pic does the KK real justice.


----------



## golfindoc (Nov 24, 2018)

Wolfsatz said:


> Bracelet for me
> 
> Hammy Sunday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> Hammy Lume by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Mine on a bracelet just like this - I like the photos of the straps but like the bracelet better for me.


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

My vote goes for the bracelet


----------



## DNARNA (Dec 12, 2017)

Pic moved to another thread. Please delete.


----------

